# Tired of "Fishing Pliers"



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So done with absolute crap advertised by all the big brands. I've had multiple sets of the Aluminum, Titanium, and Plastic fishing pliers. They all break and they are all under 100 bucks. 

Sure, I could spend my rent money on VS Pliers or an Abel Set. But I dont fish for a living. I'm likely to mugged just for wearing them on my hip. 

I think I've made up my mind to buy some Quality Needle nose pliers elsewhere. Something used in the garage that weighs a little more.

I'm think I'm gonna go with Knipex. German made, Chrome Plated, and they should last generations. I've had knipex cobras that even channel lock couldn't compete with. 


These in particular







roughly 30$

Top them off with a Nice leather sheath or possibly a kydex one that won't hold moisture and can rotate. 

Say 75$ investment? 

Anyone else tried anything similar? 

I'm not worried about losing one. I've swam across a lake to retrieve a Spro Frog, and I've jumped in after a Mirrodine. I'm OCD about keeping track of the equipment I buy.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i use my kleins. they are 9-10 inches and work fine. i actually prefer the long cheap harbor freight ones for toothy critters. maybe 10 bucks or 20 for a set of 3 it angles included. or craftsman. anything lifetime for car wrenching will work.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably ok in a fresh water environment, not salt water.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jcasey said:


> Probably ok in a fresh water environment, not salt water.


That's the dilemma. It's both. 

From what I've read on Jalopy and Garage Journal the chrome plated knipex and Corostop Gedore tools are some of the only brands that provide some resistance. Must of the posts coming from marine mechanics. 

I think with the chrome plating I could polish them and keep T9 on them and be okay. 

I'm expecting rust in the teeth and the cutter, hopefully not enough to eat them away.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone have opinions to Kydex VS leather? One holds moisture but it's more comfortable. The other doesn't and it's brittle.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Open up a compartment for them in your lurebox full of WD-40?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

WannaBay said:


> Open up a compartment for them in your lurebox full of WD-40?


Rust Free 2k16!! 


Yall better not be bitchin' while you're swapping hooks and I'm fishing lol


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Just buy cheap ones every so often.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Just buy cheap ones every so often.


Thats what i've been doing. 

I'd rather cry once buy once, too many times cheap ones have failed on the water.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've been using these with good results. 3 yrs on the 1st pair and just bought a 2nd pair in case i lose em. well the pic won't paste. anyway, they're from academy and have the carbide line cutter on the side.







.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

smooth move said:


> i've been using these with good results. 3 yrs on the 1st pair and just bought a 2nd pair in case i lose em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All i see is an ad?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a set of aluminum Calcuttas. Great pliers.

http://www.amazon.com/Calcutta-FPB02S-GS-Aluminum-Plier/dp/B00AU5VHWK

Why go with chrome plated carbon steel when you can get an alloy or even solid stainless, even though they may be low-quality stainless, they're WAY better than CS.

http://www.amazon.com/Fiblink-Saltw...&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=stainless+pliers&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/Rapala-RSSP8-...d=1462457230&sr=1-6&keywords=stainless+pliers


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone own the calcutta's? Are the replaceable tips strong enough to bend a hook? 

I've tried the Rapala's, the worst pair I've tried. The Fiblink's would work if they didn't have a toothed tip. Reviews are mismatched as can be too


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a set of Mustad aluminum ones w/ the carbide cutter to keep on my cat. Cutter broke while trying to do some shark leaders...called Mustad and got a set of cutters on the way free (no questions asked). I think they were 30 bucks. I have another pair of aluminum (can't remember the brand) on my river boat...They have the same cutters. I like using fingernail clippers fer mono line but braid goes in the cutter.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been using just good quality SS needle nose pliers, salt water 95% of the time. The pair I have now about 2 yrs. old and they sit in water a lot in the bottom of the yak, no rust, no fuss.

I cut braid/mono/fluoro. w/ a pair of braid scissors.

Pier fishing I use a pair of kliens, cause I'm making leaders and such.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Calcuttas? Yeah, I own a pair. Seem to be good so far.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

bamachem said:


> Calcuttas? Yeah, I own a pair. Seem to be good so far.


The aluminum or the rubber grip standard grip versions(look like garage pliers)? 

Im worried about nose twist. Thats the failure point for most of the fishing pliers i have tried.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the aluminum ones. 

Looks like these, but with a sheath. Got them at Sam's in OB.

https://www.amazon.ca/Calcutta-FPB02S-GS-Aluminum-Plier/dp/B00AU5VHWK?ie=UTF8&tag=vig07-20


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The Knipex have been with me on 2 trips now now without the slightest bit of rust. I've bent and hooks, cut line, and dehooked trout and catfish galore with no isses at all. Even forgot to spray them with T9/WD40 on the first trip but still no signs of wear or rust.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Found this sheath up here in Portland. It has a soaking pad that also holds the pliers. Probably gonna soak it in T9.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a pair of Mac tools long needle nose that I have been using since the early 90's. They look like they came off a sunken pirate ship, but they work fine. Most of the rust damage came when I left them in a bucket and somehow rain water got in it. They were in it for months before I found them.... RemOil and a half hour of working them and they were back.

Two years my wife bought me a pair of the H2O pliers for Christmas. They seem to work great too. Now I keep both handy.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone use the plastic floating ones that are blue and green? I forget the damn name, my dad has been using the same pair for 10 years. If I could steal them I would.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MillerLight21 said:


> Anyone use the plastic floating ones that are blue and green? I forget the damn name, my dad has been using the same pair for 10 years. If I could steal them I would.


Something like these?









They don't trust but I couldn't bend a hook with them.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah. Love those things for the general day to day fishing use. I bring some steel ones for breaking hooks, keep them out of the spray until absolutely needed.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

My Abel pliers are 19 years old and I'm on my 4th or 5th set of replaceable jaws. To me it's always worth it to pay for the best.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Been using the Knipex with no signs of rust









Also picked these up


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)




----------

